
The search for life as we don't know it - hhs
https://www.axios.com/life-space-breakthrough-listen-645ac6cc-1c47-45a5-94d0-fbd20380a6a3.html
======
samsepia
Whenever I read or hear "looking for radio signals" from other civilisations I
wonder what would qualify as such. What does the average radio wave coming
from a random point in space look like? Is it just some small amount of noise?

